# TiVo as a Video Server



## strav24 (Jul 25, 2006)

I would like TiVos connected to your home network to broadcast a video stream of whatever is showing. You would also probably want a way to turn this feature on and off quickly (maybe even through an IR code).

I really want this so I can have a wireless touchpanel that supports wireless streaming video to display Tivo's screen while I use IR control to navigate the menu for my MP3s. This would allow me to not have to turn the TV on to pick an MP3 song to play.

The only way to do this now is to buy an expensive Composite-to-IP video server or one of those wireless video devices to feed the video to a computer and then broadcast the video stream using Windows Media Encoder.


----------



## maarass (Jan 22, 2005)

strav24 said:


> I would like TiVos connected to your home network to broadcast a video stream of whatever is showing. You would also probably want a way to turn this feature on and off quickly (maybe even through an IR code).
> 
> I really want this so I can have a wireless touchpanel that supports wireless streaming video to display Tivo's screen while I use IR control to navigate the menu for my MP3s. This would allow me to not have to turn the TV on to pick an MP3 song to play.
> 
> The only way to do this now is to buy an expensive Composite-to-IP video server or one of those wireless video devices to feed the video to a computer and then broadcast the video stream using Windows Media Encoder.


Why not but a modulator and hook tivo to it. It will broadcast the tivo on a particular channel to every tv in you house. This is of course that you have your tivo say in the basement and all your tv's cable is home run.


----------

